# RMC Continuing Ed program



## she (17 Jul 2006)

I'm wondering if anyone has any experience attending RMC in their spousal continuing ed. program?  I'm looking to return to University and my husband mentioned that RMC is allowing spouses to attend on-line classes (exams are taken on base I believe).  The program is described at http://www.rmc.ca/academic/continuing/index_e.html.  The cost of tuition seems significantly less than attending the local university, but I'm wondering what the program is like.  

I need to start applying soon if I'm going to register for the winter session so any feedback you may have would be beneficial.

Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks (17 Jul 2006)

_their spousal continuing ed. _ 

It is just called Continuing Studies and is open to service members, spouses, dependants, etc.

I have been working on my degree through them since 1997 (BMASc). I find them to be very flexible and understanding and they offer excellent courses.  Any issues or conflicts are resolved quickly.  I highly recommend the program.


----------



## she (17 Jul 2006)

Thanks. Based on your experience, how limiting do you find the course offerings and the 3 course a semester limit when attempting to complete your degree?

I hope you don't mind, I have a few questions about your experiences.  

1. I just graduated from U of A and have some credits that I'd like to transfer over from the Uni I'm currently attending.  What I'd like to know is I can manage to get approx 1 years worth of electives taken off my courseload, how difficult would it be to finish the remaining 3 years in the next 4 (assuming I'm working full-time and in school part-time)?  I've called and spoken to a few of the admissions reps, but they do seem to leave a lot up in the air in their responses...

2. How does the on-line course work take place?  Is it through forums, an eLearning LMS (WebCT, Blackboard, Vista, Moodle, etc.) or email?  

3. How often are you working on group projects through on-line contact with fellow students?  I've taken on-line courses at universities before (mainly U Vic) but have yet to participate in any group projects in an on line course.

4. As for text books, do you find it difficult getting copies from Queens?  

5. Is there a certain time period before a class begins that I should order the book in order to have it arrive in time for the start of class?

6. Also, one of the admissions officers mentioned that there is a inter-library program with other universities.  Have you had an opportunity to use it?  How difficult is it to obtain books through a local university based on the RMC student status?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Wookilar (17 Jul 2006)

Got some answers to some of that: http://www.rmc.ca/academic/continuing/index_e.html

1. Advance credits are done through the PLAR cell (http://www.rmc.ca/academic/continuing/guide/plar_e.html#c). I had courses at U of A and Grant MacEwan, some applied to my program, some did not. These are the guys that decide that. Good bunch to pick up the phone and talk to.

2. I have done courses with some on-line content (Web CT). The Continuing Ed people can fill you in more on which ones are full on-line or a mixture (http://www.rmc.ca/academic/continuing/contact_e.html)

3. All my distance courses (6 in total) have been individual, no group projects. That may change from prof to prof.

4. All text books for the RMC Con Ed classes that I took were from RMC. In the past, if they were out of stock, they could usually give some hints as to where to find them. Again, the counsellors can give you more current details.

5. Some courses I received books in a week, some it was three months (nearly the end). If they are in stock, they will be sent out fairly quickly.

6. I have only gotten books from Queen's and U of A based on my RMC status. No problems at either place. Now, I do the vast majority of my research at Queen's.

One of my bud's spouse was in some of my classes last year, and will be in them again next year, in order to finish her degree. It's not just on-line. If you are in Kingston, you can come right to class.


----------



## she (17 Jul 2006)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Got some answers to some of that: http://www.rmc.ca/academic/continuing/index_e.html



Thanks, I've been to the site and talked to the admissions people.  I'm leaning very heavily to submitting an application to transfer to RMC to finish the current program but as I said, the admissions people I've spoken to, while being very supportive, haven't been able to answer a lot of my "experience" related questions.  Since I'm in Edmonton, I won't be able to attend any on-site classes and those I've spoken to in admissions so far haven't been able to provide a lot of answers relating to what the on-line course work will be like.  As I mentioned, I have taken some on-line classes before, but the bulk of my most recent experiences were face-to-face at the U of A.



			
				Wookilar said:
			
		

> 1. Advance credits are done through the PLAR cell (http://www.rmc.ca/academic/continuing/guide/plar_e.html#c). I had courses at U of A and Grant MacEwan, some applied to my program, some did not. These are the guys that decide that. Good bunch to pick up the phone and talk to.



I've gathered my transcripts and calendars and filled out the paperwork.  I guess all that's left is submitting it now.



			
				Wookilar said:
			
		

> 6. I have only gotten books from Queen's and U of A based on my RMC status. No problems at either place. Now, I do the vast majority of my research at Queen's.



Knowing that U of A participates in the intra-library program is a great weight off my shoulders.  When I spoke to the admissions folks, they weren't 100% sure and recommended I contact the U of A library for details.  As I'm currently out of country for work, that's a little bit difficult at the moment (other than email of course).

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## muffin (17 Jul 2006)

Hey there - I work for DCS at Kingston - if you want you can give me a shout and I will try to help you out best I can or PM me you phone #


----------



## she (18 Jul 2006)

Thanks to everyone who has offered advice, suggestions and their personal experience.  I giant thank you to muffin who had to answer way too many questions today via email


----------



## Dankai (19 Jul 2006)

I did this in Kingston 3 years ago.  You *can* take more than 3 you just need permission to do so,  or at least thats what I did.


----------

